# Suunto Core Negative/Positive Display readability - advice?



## CrewmanMatt (Apr 9, 2010)

Afternoon all, having done plenty of research, and having just gotten my dream job as a Royal Air Force Weapon Systems Operator (WSOp) (An aircraft crewman in laman terms!) I have decided to treat myself to a Suunto Core - however, I am having some problems deciding which model to purchase...

Just for reference, most of the time I would be operating within a shaded area (Aircraft cabin), looking through a tinted lense on my flying helmet. An ABC watch is ideal for the intended purpose - I already own a Tissot T-Touch Titanium, however the very fact that it is touch-screen makes use with gloves (A neccessity for aircrew) difficult at best.

I would also have to use this watch with the aid of NVGs (Night Vision) at times.

The All-Black looks great imho. The luminous bezell markings are particularly appealing, and generally I think it is an attractive, functional watch. 

However, I have heard mixed reports regarding the visibility of the negative display under certain light conditions (See above for information on the sort of conditions I would be using this watch under). Some say that cranking up the contrast from factory settings to around 7-8 makes the display perfectly readable under most circumstances - having not handled one of these watches I dont know for certain.

However, if it is not readable, then I will have to go with positive display.

There is then the option of the Regular Black Core - whilst this is just as functional, I prefer the looks of the All-Black, and the lack of luminous markings on the bezel would require me to use phosphorescent paint/tape to add my own, which would look messy at best.

Any advice from any All-Black owners? Would cranking up the contrast save me all those woes and allow me to pick up the Core I want?

Cheers for any advice guys,
Matt.


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Greetings. I was thinking the same thing ,buy all black or regular black. But when i saw how the positive display was sharp and easy to read i had to buy the Regular black. I can tell you that i can read the information on the display in very low light situations. The negative looks cool but IMO i think its a little harder to read


----------



## RazorV (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes I would agree with Nono01. I have the All Black Core. I absolutely LOVE it. I love the stealth of it. IMO, the Positive Display is just too loud and everyone in the world can see it and read it. I like the stealth of the Neg display on the All Black and if you adjust the Contrast up to 8 or 9 it is not that hard to read. Yes in low light conditions is still is a small task but that's why you have the back light.

Outside in daylight the Neg display is so easy to read. At night with the back light, it's very easy to read. But in my office (low light conditions because I don't use overhead Florescent lights due to working on a computer all day long), I can see it fine and it's easy to read to me but not like it is in outside daylight.

You really can't compare the Neg and Pos display of the Cores. Absolutely if you want to be able to give a .5 second glance at the Core in extreme low light conditions and not have to fiddle with the back light or twisting your wrist a little back and forth to get the time or whatever, then you need to get the POS display.

For me it's not a problem and 98% of the time I never have an issue reading the Neg display of the all black Core. I'm love'n this watch on a Hirsch Extreme Band. The Core is for sure my major outdoor watch!

Check out this post for some pretty accurate pics of the NEG Display in low light and then with a flash. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=383176


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Ditto what the others said. If low light readability is a concern then go with the + display.


----------



## CrewmanMatt (Apr 9, 2010)

Could someone who owns an All-Black post a picture of daylight use, use in sunlight, and use in low-light conditions, for comparison?

I would very much appreciate this.
Matt.


----------



## RazorV (Feb 7, 2010)

okay okay, let me run outside and take a quick pic with my BlackBerry Tour. hold on a few min


----------



## RazorV (Feb 7, 2010)

Here are the pics. I know the first one is blurry a little, sorry bout that. But the second one is fine.


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

and here is mine if you want to compare


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Negative displays are great in the sunshine. I love my Y&B Core on a nice bright sunny day when cycling. 

Who am I kidding, I love my Core in a cave too .

But yeah, negative displays (OF ALL BRANDS) are notoriously hard to read in low light.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

For example... here is a low light shot...









Vs a nice sunny shot...









Again, low light...









Vs sunny...









negative displays also require you (IMHO) to look a bit more directly at them. Check this out...









Vs...


----------



## CrewmanMatt (Apr 9, 2010)

Okay guys, many thanks for your pictures and advice. I'll have a good think - odds are in a couple of years I will be ending up someplace hot and sunny anyway (Heres a clue, it ends in -stan!) so theres plenty for me to think about before spending any money.

Many thanks!
Matt.


----------

